# CloudClan Pups 16 Weeks



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So the girls are 16 weeks old now and I realized I have not been taking enough pictures of them recently, but I got out the camera today. And so here they are: 
Girl 1 (firstborn) also previously known as Little Girl. At the vet today she was 3.05, she is now a bit taller than her sister. 










Girl 2 also previously known as Big Girl or miss fatty pants. She is losing that rep though as she is just a fraction of an ounce bigger than her sister at 3.06. 


































I think I neglected to post when my little boy went to his new home. He went to live with my dear friend Ally and her family when he turned 12 weeks old. Ally calls him Codie "CloudClan Code of the Wild." I took a bunch of pictures the day he left us and here are a couple of them: 










And one more picture of him with his mom and dad and sisters, and his new family as well (he is in the center):


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How adorable. I now have puppy fever!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Carina, they are too cute for words! How lucky you are to have such treasures! I'm so glad your little boy was able to go to a close friend. That has to make it a bit more bearable to see one from your first litter go to a new home.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Carina! They are adorable!!! So you think you'll be keeping both girls to show??? Your clan is growing!! :aktion033:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Pat, I am hoping they both make it for show. At this point, it looks good. But I can only keep one of the girls. The other will be Sheila Riley's (MaltAngel Maltese: Cadie's breeder). She is letting me take my time making up my mind. And I am very grateful because this is going to be a very tough choice.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Carina, they are both gorgeous! One picture is cuter than the last, I couldn't decide! First I thought #4 was my favorite, but it's impossible to choose.

And Codie looks very happy with his new familly!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Your babies are completely gorgeous. I was really wondering where you have been hiding lately. I guess you have your hands full. I just missed your sweet smiling face here. I love your sweet face about as much as I love your incredibly gorgeous fluffs. I hope you have keepers, but if your desire is to remain small....I so respect that. I first "met" you on Josy's FB. But then I almost dropped dead at the incredible beauty of ....sorry senior moment....Cascading ...Cassie? Sorry, but you may know who I mean, when I speak of your drop-dead gorgeous mommy bitch. And Cadeau is some gorgeous boy. Excuse my loss for names, but the pictures of your beauties are clear in my muddled up head.:mellow:

I guess the bottom line here is:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Those girls are just so cute, and what great pictures you got. I don't envy you having to make a decision on which girl to keep. They are both adorable. It looks like Codie got a great home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh, Carina. Those are the little girls we held at Pat's? They were cute then but they're drop dead beautiful now. Wow, I'm in love. :wub::wub: What a hard choice you'll have but so exciting. And I'm so glad the little boy is in a happy home. I think you did post a picture when he first left. Looking forward to seeing those girls going places. :chili::chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sue, You're right, some of you saw these pics a few weeks back when I posted on FB about Codie going to his new home. He is living up in your area now (Long Island, NY). But I believe I didn't post about it here. :brownbag:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Sue, You're right, some of you saw these pics a few weeks back when I posted on FB about Codie going to his new home. He is living up in your area now (Long Island, NY). But I believe I didn't post about it here. :brownbag:


I know. I'm guilty lately of the same thing since my iPhone immediately loads to FB and for SM I load to my mac and then photobucket. I'll have to scour Long Island looking for Codie. So great you can see him grow up.:chili:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, Sue, you may not have to scour the whole Island. Ally may bring him around for our Westminster get together.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh they are just gorgeous!!!!!! not sure which ones i love better!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh they are just gorgeous!!!!!! not sure which ones i love better!


Uh, Missy, don't you owe us some puppy pix too???:Waiting:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Carina WOW the girls look fabulous.. I love their expressions-- just beautiful !! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Your girls are gorgeous, Carina.:wub::wub:I love the last two pictures of them posing together.:wub::wub: They both have such expressive and beautiful eyes. :wub::wub:

And, I love Codie ... In the pictures I think he looks a lot like my Snowball. :wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Carina---stop this torture! :wub::wub:
They are both gorgeous!
You are also an excellent photographer----the set-ups are well thought out. If you ever need a job . . . 
Can't wait to follow you on these ladies!:aktion033:


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh-Em-Gee~~~
Carina, your pups are so cute and me having puppy fever right now! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I know I already said this on FB but they remind me so much of Cadie - especially the 2nd girl.

They are so gorgeous :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Carina, your girls are gorgeous!:wub: I can't believe they are 3 lbs-wow! Do you have any idea how big they will get? Beautiful pics-thanks for sharing these with us.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I've come back again & again---just to drool!
I think puppies must change the most between 12-16 weeks!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Darn it. I knew I should have pocketed one of those baby girls at Pat's puppy party LOL!!!! OMG CARINA.......they are double the cuteness! PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And little Codie looks like he found the perfect forever home! I'm so glad he went to a good friend of your's. You'll still be able to see him. How wonderful!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

carina i saw these on fb , the girls are simply precious , what faces !! i love them .. and codie well what a cutie n looks like hes going to be spoiled silly in his new home .. i would also have a hard time decidin on which girl cause they r equally precious .


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Carina,

Those babies are soooo beautiful! Absolute little dolls. Thanks for posting these pictures and sharing all of that cuteness with us.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Want. Them. Both. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- both girls are fabulous and the boy is cute as can be. This was a wonderful litter!!! What a way to kick off your breeding program. 

I think both of the girls with definitely be show quality. In the pictures I think the 1st girl's head is a little better, but it's so hard to judge by pictures. And, of course, you can't evaluate movement, attitude and structure through the computer. LOL

I would be happy with either one of these girls. They're FABULOUS!!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Carina wouldn't take bribes-- I know, I tried, LOL. (just kidding-- sorta, LOL) But honestly they are so precious. 

And yes, ahem, ms bellaratamaltese is overdue on sharing pics of her fluffies too!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OH they are ALL sooooooo cute :wub::wub:
Adorable baby dolls!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Carina, Each puppy is so unique yet equally adorable beyond belief :wub::wub::wub:.What a beautiful litter!!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I just love these girls - sooo beautiful and they love the camera. Codie is one lucky dude. How is he doing now? I'm sure everyone is in total love with him.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your girls are beautiful!!! Every time I see pups I always want another one, but dh says no no no.:blush:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Carina, can you take some stacked pics of them?
I'd love to see them


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Carina!!! I am so glad we're all getting to watch them grow up! They are STUNNING!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Carina, those girls are absolutely adorable! And little Code of the Wild like he will be well loved! What a nice first litter for you!! Kudos!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so beautiful! I thought they were adorable at Pat's puppy party but now they are gorgeous!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Carina, They are sooooooooo beautiful. I love the pictures of them together. They look like they know exactly how to pose. What little dolls. Ok, I will take them both but don't tell anyone, especially my husband and Mary.:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are just beautiful.:wub:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!


----------

